

50 Years of 'Avengers' Comic Book Covers Through Color - georgecalm
http://graphics.wsj.com/avengers/

======
jupiter2
This is a pretty good alternate site (plus tons of other covers):
[http://www.coverbrowser.com/covers/avengers](http://www.coverbrowser.com/covers/avengers)

------
wingerlang
Cool. Don't forget to click the 123456[Next] above the scroll thing, I missed
it first and it provides some light analysis and factoids of the covers.

------
hackuser
Native advertising in the WSJ? Click-bait?

